# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  25 يناير 1986م (ملاحم مريخية)

## مرهف

*الثلاثاء 25 يناير 2011
يصادف مرور 25 سنة علي احراز المريخ لبطولة شرق ووسط افريقيا (سيكافا)
والتي جرت احداثها 
في مدينة موانزا التنزانية التي استضافت المجموعة الثانية التي حوت سودان المريخ داخلها  تعتبر موانزا ثاني اكبر المدن التنزانية
..
جاءت مسيرة المريخ في هذه البطولة علي النحو التالي
في المباراة الاولي فاز المريخ على ماجي ماجي التنزاني 1 صفر احرز الهدف جمال ابوعنجة
 ثم تعادل في المباراة الثانية مع مومكيرا الزامبي وفاز في المباراة الثالثة على
 وقد الصومالي 5/1 واحرز الاهداف عيسى صباح الخير هدفين وهدف لكل من
 الدحيش وابراهومة ونزار خليفة وفي الدور قبل النهائي
 فاز على لبيردس الكيني 1 صفر احرز الهدف جمال ابوعنجة
وفي نهائي البطولة التقى المريخ بالشباب التنزاني وانتهت المباراة
 في زمنها الاصلي والاضافي بهدفين لكل فريق
 احرز اهداف المريخ ابراهومة وعيسى صباح الخير ليحتكم الفريقان
 لضربات الجزاء الترجيحية والتى كسبها المريخ 4/3 ليحقق
سودان المريخ 
البطولة 

*

----------


## كلام عقل

*حق لنا ان نفخر ببطولاتنا ونتحدث عنها ليل نهار عزيزى مرهف ..

نعم السودان هو سودان المريخ .
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ايام والله يا مرهف ...
...........................
هذة البطولة لا ازكرها
ولكني اتزكر بوضوح حالة الاحباط التي عشتها وانا اتابع مباراتنا 
مع فلا اليوغندي ونحن نخسر بهدف لصفر ان لم تخني الزاكرة
في البطولة التي تلتها
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*سبحان الله.قبل 25 عاما كان جيل البطولات يقدم البطوله تلو البطوله...
وباذن الله سنعيدها سيرتها الاولي
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*كانت لنا أيام نتمنى ان تعود وتعطر سيرة ومسيرة الزعيم
*

----------

